# Eigene fehlerseiten wollen nicht



## eg09 (6. Feb. 2011)

Hallo, ich habe da eine frage, wir haben ISP 3 installiert, läuft auch alles super. leieder ist es egal, ob wir einstellen das die eigenen Fehlerseiten verwendet werden oder nicht, es kommen bloß die netten weißen seiten.
aber wir wollen unsere eigenen Fehlerseiten verwenden.
was machen wir falsch?
das Häckchen kann man rein machen oder auch nciht, es ändert sich ncits..


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2011)

Schau mal in den ispconfig monitor, stehen da irgendwelche Fehler im system log oder stehen noch jobs in der jobqueue?


----------



## eg09 (6. Feb. 2011)

huhu

Server: server.******.*****.com
Status: warning
0 unbekannt | 0  Info | 0 Warnung | 0 kritsch | 0 Fehler

da habe ich als erstes geguckt. leider kein hinweis...


----------



## eg09 (9. Feb. 2011)

leute,

hat echt keine eine idee, oder hilfe, wie ich das ändern kann? ohne die orginal apache2 fehlermeldung zu nutzen?


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2011)

Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der .vhost Datei des betroffenen Webs.


----------



## eg09 (10. Feb. 2011)

```
<Directory /var/www/uni1.stargate-galaxys.com>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost *:80>
      DocumentRoot /var/www/uni1.stargate-galaxys.com/web
  
    ServerName uni1.stargate-galaxys.com
    ServerAdmin webmaster@uni1.stargate-galaxys.com

    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/uni1.stargate-galaxys.com/error.log

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html
    
    <Directory /var/www/uni1.stargate-galaxys.com/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        
        # ssi enabled
        AddType text/html .shtml
        AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
        Options +Includes
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web12/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        
        # ssi enabled
        AddType text/html .shtml
        AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
        Options +Includes
    </Directory>

    # cgi enabled
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web12/cgi-bin>
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
    </Directory>
    ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client1/web12/cgi-bin/
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    AddHandler cgi-script .pl
    # suexec enabled
    SuexecUserGroup web12 client1
    # php as fast-cgi enabled
    <Directory /var/www/uni1.stargate-galaxys.com/web>
        AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web12/.php-fcgi-starter .php
        Options +ExecCGI
        AllowOverride all
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>


</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2011)

Die Fehlerseiten wurde korrekt von ispconfig im vhost konfiguriert. Ich vermute mal das irgendwo ein alis für "/error" in der apache Konfiguration definiert ist, der alle Aufrufe auf ein globales "error" Verzeichnis umbiegt. Schau bitte mal in die apache2.conf datei sowie die anderen globalen apache Konfig Dateien.


----------



## eg09 (12. Feb. 2011)

ich denke, das was du meinst ist das hier..


```
#
# Based upon the NCSA server configuration files originally by Rob McCool.
#
# This is the main Apache server configuration file.  It contains the
# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.
# See http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/ for detailed information about
# the directives.
#
# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding
# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure
# consult the online docs. You have been warned.  
#
# The configuration directives are grouped into three basic sections:
#  1. Directives that control the operation of the Apache server process as a
#     whole (the 'global environment').
#  2. Directives that define the parameters of the 'main' or 'default' server,
#     which responds to requests that aren't handled by a virtual host.
#     These directives also provide default values for the settings
#     of all virtual hosts.
#  3. Settings for virtual hosts, which allow Web requests to be sent to
#     different IP addresses or hostnames and have them handled by the
#     same Apache server process.
#
# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many
# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the
# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin
# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "/var/log/apache2/foo.log"
# with ServerRoot set to "" will be interpreted by the
# server as "//var/log/apache2/foo.log".
#

### Section 1: Global Environment
#
# The directives in this section affect the overall operation of Apache,
# such as the number of concurrent requests it can handle or where it
# can find its configuration files.
#

#
# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's
# configuration, error, and log files are kept.
#
# NOTE!  If you intend to place this on an NFS (or otherwise network)
# mounted filesystem then please read the LockFile documentation (available
# at <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.1/mod/mpm_common.html#lockfile>);
# you will save yourself a lot of trouble.
#
# Do NOT add a slash at the end of the directory path.
#
ServerRoot "/etc/apache2"

#
# The accept serialization lock file MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL DISK.
#
#<IfModule !mpm_winnt.c>
#<IfModule !mpm_netware.c>
LockFile /var/lock/apache2/accept.lock
#</IfModule>
#</IfModule>

#
# PidFile: The file in which the server should record its process
# identification number when it starts.
# This needs to be set in /etc/apache2/envvars
#
PidFile ${APACHE_PID_FILE}

#
# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.
#
Timeout 300

#
# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than
# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.
#
KeepAlive On

#
# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow
# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.
# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.
#
MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#
# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the
# same client on the same connection.
#
KeepAliveTimeout 15

##
## Server-Pool Size Regulation (MPM specific)
## 

# prefork MPM
# StartServers: number of server processes to start
# MinSpareServers: minimum number of server processes which are kept spare
# MaxSpareServers: maximum number of server processes which are kept spare
# MaxClients: maximum number of server processes allowed to start
# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves
<IfModule mpm_prefork_module>
    StartServers         25
    MinSpareServers      25
    MaxSpareServers      50
    MaxClients          256
    MaxRequestsPerChild   0
</IfModule>

# worker MPM
# StartServers: initial number of server processes to start
# MaxClients: maximum number of simultaneous client connections
# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare
# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare
# ThreadsPerChild: constant number of worker threads in each server process
# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves
<IfModule mpm_worker_module>
    StartServers         25
    MinSpareThreads      50
    MaxSpareThreads     256 
    ThreadLimit         128
    ThreadsPerChild      50
    MaxClients          300
    MaxRequestsPerChild   0
</IfModule>

# event MPM
# StartServers: initial number of server processes to start
# MaxClients: maximum number of simultaneous client connections
# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare
# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare
# ThreadsPerChild: constant number of worker threads in each server process
# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves
<IfModule mpm_event_module>
    StartServers         25
    MaxClients          256
    MinSpareThreads      50
    MaxSpareThreads     100 
    ThreadLimit         128
    ThreadsPerChild      50
    MaxRequestsPerChild   0
</IfModule>

# These need to be set in /etc/apache2/envvars
User ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
Group ${APACHE_RUN_GROUP}

#
# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory
# for additional configuration directives.  See also the AllowOverride
# directive.
#

AccessFileName .htaccess

#
# The following lines prevent .htaccess and .htpasswd files from being 
# viewed by Web clients. 
#
<Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Order allow,deny
    Deny from all
</Files>

#
# DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document
# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.
# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is
# a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications
# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to
# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are
# text.
#
DefaultType text/plain


#
# HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses
# e.g., www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off).
# The default is off because it'd be overall better for the net if people
# had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that
# each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the
# nameserver.
#
HostnameLookups Off

# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.
# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>
# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be
# logged here.  If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>
# container, that host's errors will be logged there and not here.
#
ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log

#
# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error_log.
# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
# alert, emerg.
#
LogLevel warn

# Include module configuration:
Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.load
Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.conf

# Include all the user configurations:
Include /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

# Include ports listing
Include /etc/apache2/ports.conf

#
# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with
# a CustomLog directive (see below).
# If you are behind a reverse proxy, you might want to change %h into %{X-Forwarded-For}i
#
LogFormat "%v:%p %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %O \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" vhost_combined
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %O \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %O" common
LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer
LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

#
# Define an access log for VirtualHosts that don't define their own logfile
CustomLog /var/log/apache2/other_vhosts_access.log vhost_combined


# Include of directories ignores editors' and dpkg's backup files,
# see README.Debian for details.

# Include generic snippets of statements
Include /etc/apache2/conf.d/

# Include the virtual host configurations:
Include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
```
kann es sein, das da nichts angegeben ist.. habe einen anderen server, da gehen die fehler seiten, aber da ist die 2er version von ISP drauf..


----------



## cokotech (12. Feb. 2011)

Hallo!

Schau mal im Verzeichnis /etc/apache2/conf.d, ob du da eine Datei mit dem Namen localized-error-pages hast. Wenn ja mal reinschauen und alles remarken(#) oder halt löschen (vorher sichern).
Eventuell die "Eigenen Fehlerseiten" nochmal deaktivieren und aktivieren und apache neu starten!



Gruß Sven!


----------



## eg09 (12. Feb. 2011)

*dickes danke*

hallo cokotech

danke danke danke, das hat auf anhieb geholfen. es war mir super wichtig, dickes danke nochmal!!!


----------

